# Gamo varmint hunter HP



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Looking at buying one, on sale at cabelas!! Anyone have any experience with this rifle? Thoughts??? This will be my first air rifle!


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

There seems to be two trains of thought when it comes to Gamo airguns in general,,,they're loved or hated.
Trying to get past the hype on both sides to make an informed decision can be pretty difficult.
One thing that stood out for me was the claim that Gamo customer service is nonexistent and getting parts can be tough.
But then,,,I've been waiting 3 months for a $26 Mercury outboard part. :roll:

Take this with a grain of salt,,,
dsm16428 has a fine shooting Big Cat after a replacement trigger and a tune. I have two RWS 34's that are fine shooters
right out of the box.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

After reading online reviews of most of the popular airguns, I went with a Benjamin trail NP XL 1100 in .22 cal. Found amazon to be the cheapest, $229.00 compared to $314.00 most other places!! Any suggestions or helpfull hints would be appreciated as this is my first break action air rifle!


----------

